

Firefox 29's best feature - LegNeato
http://christian.legnitto.com/blog/2014/05/05/firefox-29s-best-feature/

======
sven
Nice feature.

I use firefox on linux/X11. So I often paste the URL with the middle mouse
button. But not into the address bar. It's long-winded for what I realy have
in mind: clear-adress+paste+go. I normaly paste the url with the middle button
into the website-window itself. So I don't need to clear the address in the
addressbar and the browser also jumps directly to the address. One feature
chrome is missing entirely.

It's funny that your feature with missing "h" or "ht" in url-schemes works
clearly in the addressbar of firefox29, but not when pasting the url into the
website-window.

------
yitchelle
Hmm..Not such a idea. It makes us sloppy if there is too much automatic
correction involve. I am already having problems remembering simple things
like my phone number as I can look it up on my smart phone. I would even
suggest that my capacity to remember things would have been a lot better if I
had lived before the invention of smart gadgets. My spelling has also suffered
as a result of this automatic correction.

~~~
diggan
How can it be bad to stop remember everything by thought? It makes total sense
for me to have my phone number written down so I don't have to remember it. I
value my brainspace more than that.

So stuff that can be automated should be, so you can focus on what matters,
the content of your words. Not your spelling of those words.

